# Weight gain



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

After building my Scott CR-1 this winter to 10.9 lbs I re -built with all the parts I felt give the best quality ride and durability.Now the bike is 12.75 lbs. and I feel its a much better ride.Little extra weight is not a bad thing if you put it where you want it.Main weight gain was wheelset, tires and saddle ( custom 1040g Zipp 303 w/ 180g tires & KCNC cassette).
*Build list*
XS CR1-SL frame
Look HSC5 fork
Bontrager XXX Team tubular Wheelset
Hutchinson Carbon Comp Tubular tires
Kestral SL bars 26.0
Syntace 90mm stem
Campy Record Shift/Brake Levers
Zero-G Ti Brakes
Stronglight Pulsion CT2 Crankset
AC isis BB
Eggbeater 4Ti pedals
Dura Ace Fnt. & Rear derail.
Dura Ace Cassette
USE 31.6 Carbon Seatpost
SLR Saddle
Nuke Proof QR's
KMC 10sl chain
All parts are tuned where possible. w/ ti hardware


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

dang! id like to ride the 10.9lb bike!


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

Pics Pics


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

b24fsb said:


> Pics Pics


Just got back from vacation. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Cheater. You and your extra-small bikes and 90mm stems.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

just working with what God gave me. I am sure you will kick my butt in football.


----------

